# D-Link DIR 655 und IPTV?



## naund? (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich hab mir den DIR 655 geholt und wollte den t-home Receiver daran anschliessen( über Port 4) um Fersehen anzusehen, aber leider bekomme ich kein Bild!

wie soll es nun vorgehen? der Router ist an einem W720V angeschlossen.

ich freue mich über Hilfe!

grüße


----------



## midnight (6. Juni 2009)

Darf ich raten, du hast VDSL?

Weil sonst ergibt das alles keinen Sinn. Warum sollte man einen Router hintern den nächsten setzen?

Ich würde mal probieren, das t-home-Ding direkt an den w720v zu klemmen.

So far


----------



## naund? (27. Juni 2009)

leider geht das iptv mit dem router nicht


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2009)

du musst den receiver wohl direkt am tcomrouter ansschließen. den anderen router musst du halt parallel dazu anschließen. oder hat das w820v nur 1xlan? vlt. geht es mit nem switch?


----------



## naund? (27. Juni 2009)

ja das geht, wenn ich den receiver am tcom router anschliesse, aber ich wollte ja die 1000 mbits des DIR 655 vollausnutzen! daher habe ich ja den receiver am DIR655 angeschlossen, aber leider ohne erfolg


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2009)

inwiefern meinst du das mit "ausnutzen" ? DSL 20.000 zB ist grad mal 20mbit - da reicht ein 100mbit-router also völlig aus.


----------



## naund? (27. Juni 2009)

achso dann würde ein 1000mbit router nicht viel bringen?


----------



## midnight (28. Juni 2009)

Für streaming etc. reichen 100 mBit völlig aus.
INTERN im Netzwerk könntest du Gigabit-Lan legen. Um z.B. Daten schneller schieben zu können. Aber dein T-Com-Dingen wird vmtl. nicht mehr als 100 mBit können.

so far


----------



## naund? (28. Juni 2009)

ja also mein pc ist am 1000bits d-link router verbunden und der t-komreceiver am w720v


----------



## naund? (28. Juni 2009)

und wie siehts aus mit der playstation 3? unterstütz sie 1000bits? kann ich sie am den dir 655 anschliessen um mehr power zu haben?


----------



## midnight (28. Juni 2009)

Angenommen sie würde es. Was würde es dir bringen? Wenn du Online spielst, würden auch 10 mBit reichen. Und wenn du im Netzwerk was streamen willst, reichen 100 mBit immer noch aus. Außerdem musst du auch eine Quelle haben, die die Daten sehr schnell hergibt.

so far


----------



## naund? (28. Juni 2009)

aber wenn ich filme über den ps3 browser anschuen will? z.B von movies.msn.de (legal) braucht man da  nicht die 1000bits damit die filme flüssig laufen können?


----------



## midnight (28. Juni 2009)

Quark. Dein Internet kann doch "nur" meinetwegen 20 mBit. Mehr geht nach außen also eh nicht. Hinterm Router ist schluss mit Gigabit-Lan.

so far


----------



## naund? (28. Juni 2009)

ok, ich habs kapiert


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2009)

nur zum vergleich: das hochauflösende format BluRay hat nur 36mbit/s, d.h. selbst wenn du einen BluRay-Film live Streamen wolltest, sind die 100mbit noch nicht ausgereizt 

wenn du jetzt gleichzeitig zu 3-4 anderen PC daten verschieben würdest, sieht es anders aus, aber erst dann.


----------



## naund? (28. Juni 2009)

ok, danke für die erklärung


----------



## midnight (28. Juni 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt gleichzeitig zu 3-4 anderen PC daten verschieben würdest, sieht es anders aus, aber erst dann.



Das sehe ich anders! Sobald man öfter mal größere Daten durchs Netzwerk schiebt, sollte man an GB-Lan investieren. Wenn noch keine Infrastruktur (Switches etc.) vorhanden sind, lohnt es sich in jedem Fall auf GB-Lan zu setzen. es macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob ich meine Daten mit max. 12 MB/s oder doch 100 MB/s schieben/ziehen kann.

Aber zum streamen von Videos etc. reichen 100 mBit trotzdem 

so far


----------



## naund? (28. Juni 2009)

ihr bringt mich ganz schön durcheinander


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders! Sobald man öfter mal größere Daten durchs Netzwerk schiebt, sollte man an GB-Lan investieren. Wenn noch keine Infrastruktur (Switches etc.) vorhanden sind, lohnt es sich in jedem Fall auf GB-Lan zu setzen. es macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob ich meine Daten mit max. 12 MB/s oder doch 100 MB/s schieben/ziehen kann.


 100mbvit is mehr als 12MB/s, und 100MB/s erreichst du allein wegen der HD-speeds nicht 

wenn du nicht grad OFT dateien verschiebst, reicht 100mbit wirklich aus. klar wäre 1000mbit im zweifel besser, aber zudem hätte er IMHO ja sowieso 1000mbit an den PCs, die an seinem 1000mbit router hängen. lediglich zu seinem modemrouter und von PC<=>IP-TV-Box hat er "nur" 100mbit.

und für das IP-TV reicht es so oder so dicke.


----------

